

The Real Truth about Apple and Google and Arrington - eelco
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/08/22/the-real-truth-about-apple-and-google-and-arrington/

======
mattmcknight
"Let’s get real about this Google Voice thing. It’s totally the wave of the
future, a future invented by Apple via the iPhone and then handed off to
Google and eventually Microsoft for shrinkwrapping. " That's odd, because I
was using Grand Central and PhoneTag/Simulscribe before there was Google Voice
and iPhone. On my Blackberry. Too bad RIM doesn't fit into this conspiracy
theory or he could have worked Canadian health care in too.

------
pchickey
This story looks like another attempt by Arrington to cast himself as an
important person in tech.

------
buymorechuck
CrunchPad competes with Apple in the portable computing market. TechCrunch is
likely biased when reporting Apple and Google portable computing news,
especially when reported by Michael Arrington.

[http://www.satine.org/archives/2009/08/22/the-real-truth-
abo...](http://www.satine.org/archives/2009/08/22/the-real-truth-about-apple-
google-and-crunchpad/)

------
spooneybarger
i love me a good unsubstantiated conspiracy theory. my favorite became a great
james ellroy novel "american tabloid". this story didn't have as much punch as
'tabloid', but was still fun nonetheless.

